

Show HN: Spend less at the grocery store with store-specific meal plans - sanderjd
https://www.mealr.net/

======
alakra
A friend of mine posted my site, but I thought I should say a few words:

This is my first startup-based website that I've built for myself and I'd like
to get feedback from the hacker news community.

Please let me know what you think of the site and I'd love to hear your advice
and/or suggestions.

Thanks HN!

